# Pinhole project



## smithdan

A few days ago in another thread, limr said "I bet one of your plastic horrors could be modified!".

Well OK then...


Thinking that they are attending a casting call for props in a remake of that 50's hit _Martian Car Wash Girls Invade Saskatoon,  _three Brownie Hawkeyes mistakenly wander into Dr. Frankendan's pinhole conversion lab.




A "volunteer" was selected, and reduced to a pile of bits



and a successful lens replacement preformed.  



Unfortunately, the position of the pinhole disc, although a pretty good focal length, was in a tunnel created by the shutter assembly so the images although not bad for the first hole making attempt were heavily vignetted.

  

HP5+  mostly sunny  5 - 6 sec  Image area on the 6x6 neg only 2 1/2 cm  dia.

Back to the O.R.  Enlarging the hole in the shutter plate possible, discarding it altogether possible as well but nice to have an internal shutter.
Placed the pinhole disc out front, seems to project a larger image now.  I'll epoxy a nut to the bottom of the box for a tripod , and do another test drive.

 

..to be continued..


----------



## terri

:cheer:    

I'll be back for part two!


----------



## gsgary

I'm trying something similar with my C330 but not got the pinhole sorted yet


----------



## limr

Very cool! Looking forward to Part 2


----------



## timor

gsgary said:


> I'm trying something similar with my C330 but not got the pinhole sorted yet


This pinhole seems way too big. What did you do with the glass ?


----------



## gsgary

timor said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying something similar with my C330 but not got the pinhole sorted yet
> 
> 
> 
> This pinhole seems way too big. What did you do with the glass ?
Click to expand...

The lens just unscrews,  I'm going to make another pinhole from a tin can


----------



## timor

gsgary said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying something similar with my C330 but not got the pinhole sorted yet
> 
> 
> 
> This pinhole seems way too big. What did you do with the glass ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lens just unscrews,  I'm going to make another pinhole from a tin can
Click to expand...

Take your time. No quickie.


----------



## gsgary

timor said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pinhole seems way too big. What did you do with the glass ?
> 
> 
> 
> The lens just unscrews,  I'm going to make another pinhole from a tin can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your time. No quickie.
Click to expand...


Made a mistake with my first, i'm that used to shooting 35mm that i only put 300ml in the paterson :blushing:


----------



## gsgary

Just ordered a pre made pinhole, so i hope my next attempt will be better
Pinhole for Pinhole Camera 0.3mm | eBay


----------



## timor

gsgary said:


> http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Other/Black-and-White-Film/i-NNb8x67/0/XL/281-XL.jpg[/IMG]


Ups !


----------



## smithdan

Chapter II .      

Much better position of the pinhole, focal length however a bit long so looks like 70 mm perspective on a 35 mm camera.  Happy with the results for first go.  Have to learn how to aim the thing.

Probably the most photographed tree in southwest Alberta.  Was clinging to life five years ago but dead now.



..equally dead bush..



Early Snow



and 20 sec exposure plus two  hits with a flash thingy still wasn't enough light,  always next time..



all shot on HP5,  D76 1:1,  outside ones, bright sun 4 - 5 sec,  snowy tree about 8 - 10 sec.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I particularly like the first two, but I actually kind of like the last one, I don't think it's too dark really. I gave you a 'winner'! just because... I like that better than the new thumbs up. lol 

More seriously I do like your results, I haven't progressed beyond experimenting and figuring out not to pinhole out the car window (vibration, keeping it steady long enough).


----------



## smithdan

Camera movement is a big problem it seems with these as the image is a bit fuzzy anyway.  Next time around I'll choose a less detailed subject for the table top shots and do 30 sec + exposures.  Image in the last one mainly compliments of PSE.  Pretty happy with the DIY beer can pinhole though, looks like I got it round and about the right size.


----------



## avraam

wow, it useful ) thank you for sharing)


----------



## smithdan

Chapter III    

Mrs. H's little boy Victor's classic narrowly escapes surgery  as "Pinhole" doesn't seem to be mentioned in company publications..





Spot's little brother Kenny not so lucky






Canon P&S took a peek, said frame was full..






set up some stuff, different shapes and like that.  First with the Ricoh 50..





Then a series with the pinhole cap starting at 1/4 sec then 1/2, 1, 2, 4 and so on.   Chose 1 sec.  Looks like the focal length almost the same, perhaps a little wider.





then the old tree,  winged it at 2 sec..



finished the roll inside, couple of ordinary light bulbs in desk lamps, shot a series starting at 10 sec,  chose this


----------

